# "Wanderlust" anybody?



## happiness27 (Nov 14, 2012)

Has anybody watched the Toni Collette (star) show "Wanderlust"? 

If you feel so inclined to have some laughs about sex, this show is pretty darned fun. It's a series on Netflix right now.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I haven't yet. Sounds like something to look into.


----------



## Dusk (Oct 29, 2018)

WARNING: CONTAINS SPOILER

I’ve watched some of it but I also just watched Hereditary and I feel distinctly uneasy watching Toni Collette, as fantastic as she is. I keep expecting her to cut her own head off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Dusk said:


> WARNING: CONTAINS SPOILER
> 
> I’ve watched some of it but I also just watched Hereditary and I feel distinctly uneasy watching Toni Collette, as fantastic as she is. I keep expecting her to cut her own head off.
> 
> ...


I watched it all, not bad. It is now available on Netflix. Incidentally, I started a thread on the very same subject a few weeks ago


----------



## happiness27 (Nov 14, 2012)

It was a pretty daring show but Collette has done mostly such roles. She's never boring.


----------

